# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  ALMUSSAFES 2010

## luis la font

Ya tenemos casi todo preparado para el próximo Encuentro en Almussafes, las fechas son del 26 al 28 de marzo y estos son algunos de los artistas. Todo esta en www.mimagia.com

Aldo Colombini
Peter Marvey
Rachel
Jeff Toussain & Shanti
Duo Kibalión
Dani Daortiz
Woody Aragón
Patri Zener
Victor Cerro
Vituco & Jessica
Dangarian & Doriah
Murphy
Morrison el Magnifico
Ati
Dexter
Alex-André
Goyito Fernan
Marcius
Nuel
Guille

----------


## luis la font

Completo el cupo para concursar en magia general TOTAL del el próximo encuentro Almussafes 2010. Suerte a todos. 
www.mimagia.com

----------


## Jeff

Este grandioso festival no me lo pierdo!!!  :001 302: 

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## luis la font

Tú no puedes perdértelo ya que el viernes eres una de las estrellas en la gala de grandes ilusiones.

Adelanto:
Viernes 26 de marzo a las 21.00 horas gran gala internacional de Grandes Ilusiones

Con:
JEFF TOUSSAINT y SHANTI, URDANGARIAN y DORIAH, VITUCO y JESSICA
Presenta: 
MORRISON el MAGNIFICO

Felices fiestas a todos.
www.mimagia.com

----------


## ignoto

Jeff, este año me he hecho un hueco y no cogeré bolos para estar por allí.
Si necesitas ayuda para cargar, descargar o tirarte tomates mientras actúas, solamente tienes que decirlo.

----------


## Jeff

Presentando Morrison, podemos faltar todos nosotros, el show esta asegurado! :001 302: 

Nos lo pasaremos genial!

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## M.David

disculpad mi ignorancia pero donde,cuando, cómo...es este encuentro?
me podeis hablar un poquito de el?

----------


## Jeff

Carras005, la ignorancia no es tu problema a tu desinformacion, no lleerte los posts del evento si, si.

Si te fijas, Luis Lafont pone el enlace al evento: http://www.mimagia.com/

Saludos

----------


## M.David

perdon... :S
no me habia dado cuenta

----------


## pujoman

Busco gente para bajar hacia alli! (barcelona/tarragona/alrededores). Tengo hotel y tengo coche, pero seguro que ahorramos dinero si lo llenamos!

Bueno, si alguien va solo o son pocos que me avisen!!

saludos

----------


## luis la font

Por si no lo sabéis, esta también confirmado para la gala de close-up. Miguel Puga (Mago Migue)
Luis
www.mimagia.com

----------


## Jeff

¿Migue tambien estara!

Luis, solo me queda (como diria AHC, moderador y colega de este foro):

PONERME DE PIE Y APLAUDIR! CLAP CLAP CLAP!

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## antonio blake

buenas noches a todos:

¿alguien sabe como va lo de almussafes?, es decir, ¿si hay que pagar entrada o es gratuito?


muchas gracias

----------


## luis la font

En www.mimagia.com tienes todas las respuestas y programación.
Luis

----------


## antonio blake

Si, no me habia dado cuenta que habia un apartado sobre los precios. Yo pensaba que era gratis, asi que ahora no se quien me acompañara :O10:  :O10:  :O10: .

----------


## diverland

Holaaaaaaaaaa..... a ver...he estado mirando en la web...pero no me aclaro...joer...en serio que no eh!!....

Vamos a ver entrada para mi y mi mujer??  160€  ?? me hexais un cable?..

Gracias

----------


## Osk

Creo que si diverland, tu y tu acompañante son 160€ en total. Pero ten en cuenta que el acompañante no puede entrar a las conferencias ni a la feria mágica, así que te tendras que dejar solita a tu mujer. Cuidado con los buitres!!!  :302:

----------


## ignoto

¿Tu mujer es guapa?

Fdo. El buitre mayor del reino.

----------


## diverland

jajajaja....la verdad es bastante mas guapa que yo....( cosa dificil ..ejej) bromas a parte..
Siiii  muuyyyy  guapa y muuuu buena!!!! que me acompaña a todos los actos de Magia!!! y a todas la actuaciones!! le encanta, pero como espectadora profana!! se niega a aprender y a conocer los secretos, conservar la ilusion!!

Pero el tema buitres....jejeje....que miedo!!!! ya veremos!!! Ignoto te veo en la foto...diciendo lo del buitre mayor del reino!!! jajajaaj...tendre que ponerle un collar de ajos!!!

----------


## MagDani

Yo me la dejaré en casa, si es que puedo ir, ese finde celebramos el cumple de mi parienta AHHH, no se como se tomaría el hecho de que yo desapareciese en en tales momentos, una cosa.

¿Ha salido ya el programa?, ya que como soy de Valencia podría ir y volver y no perderme el cumple de la parienta, pero... ja vorem.
La verdad es que me hace mucha ilusión

----------


## luis la font

Por partes: LOS/AS ACOMPAÑANTES SÍ TIENEN ACCESO A LA FERIA MÁGICA y esto a sido así desde hace 18 años, a lo que no tienen es a las conferencias.
Por otro lado que alguien me corrija pero el encuentro de Almussafes es, si no el más, uno de los más baratos de Europa.
Os puedo asegurar que a los socios de la AVI nos cuesta una pasta. Por que os aseguro que con lo recaudado en acreditaciones tenemos para pagar a Peter Marvey y poco más.
Ósea que el 90% del presupuesto lo pone el Ayuntamiento, si no seria imposible.
Luis la Font
www.mimagia.com

----------


## luis la font

Programa.
                                            MAGO DE HONOR
                                             MAGIC ANDREU
Viernes día 26:
A las 12.00 horas. Entrega acreditaciones.
A las 17.00 horas. Inauguración del XVIII Encuentro y Apertura de la feria mágica. (Pabellón)
A las 17.30 horas. La magia del Oeste con: Morrison, Guiller y Ati (Explanada centro cultural)
A las 18.30 horas. Conferencia de Aldo Colombini 
A las 21.00 horas. Gran gala internacional de grandes ilusiones. Presentada por: 
                   Morrison el Magnifico Con:  Jeff & Shanti, Vituco & Jessica y Urdangarian & Doriah
A las 22.00 horas. Cena tiempo libre.
A las 23.30 horas. Pero ¡Esto Ke es! Charla sorpresa con Dani Daortiz y Marcius. (Pabellón)
                              Acabada La charla. Kedada mágica en los pubs de la localidad.


Sábado día 27:
A las 10.00 horas. Entrega de acreditaciones y apertura de la feria mágica.
A las 11.00 horas. Conferencia Cambios rápidos de ropa con Guillermo Neumayer.  
A las 12.00 horas. Concurso internacional de magia general total. (Salón de Actos) 
A las 14.00 horas. Paella gigante para artistas y asistentes acreditados.
A las 16,00 horas. Gala de Close-Up. Con: Aldo Colombini, Woody Aragón, Dani Daortiz, Rachel
                              y Miguel Puga (Mago Migue)  Novel invitado Alex-André. (Pabellón)        
A las 17.30 horas.  Espectáculo de Magia a cargo de Murphy, Ati y grupo Boramar.  
                              taller de Magia a cargo de Jarry  Marquerie, concurso (Pasarela Almussafes) 
                              y primer desafío de Víctor Cerro Narrado por Montty 
A las 18.30 horas.  Conferencia de cartomagia por: Woody Aragón
A las 20.30 horas. Gran gala internacional de magia presentada por Goyito Fernán, con: 
                             Peter Marvey, Patri Zener, Dúo Kibalión, Guiller y Marcius (solo acreditados)
A las 22.15 horas. Cena espectáculo. Con las actuaciones de: Murphy y Rochester
A las 23.00 horas. Repetición de la gran gala internacional de magia 
                              Acabada la cena. Kedada mágica en los pubs de la localidad


Domingo día 28:
A las 10.00 horas. Apertura de la feria mágica.
A las 11.00 horas. Segundo concurso internacional Street Magic. (Parque central)
A las 12.30 horas. Segundo desafío de Víctor Cerro Narrado por Montty.
A las 13.30 horas. Entrega de premios, recuerdos a los participantes y clausura.
A las 18.00 horas. Gala de magia en escena para público familiar presentada por 
                             Ati con: Rochester, Dexter, Gran Davini y Morrison.

----------


## MagDani

Gracias, a ver si lo puedo cuadrar con la agenda privada (la parienta)

----------


## Khilak

Hey gente, una vez hecho el ingreso, te mandan un mail de confirmación o algo?

Se puede ver en algun lado que estás confirmado? Yo metí 150 euros, 100 para la acreditacion mago y 50 para la cena, y no he recibido nada...es normal??

----------


## luis la font

Hola Khylak, si a todos se le manda la confirmación lo que pasa es que el banco a veces tarda y en algunas ocasiones no dan los datos del que realiza el ingreso hasta pasado un tiempo.
Si supiera tu nombre te lo confirmaría ahora.
Lo que necesites en porcierto@terra.es 
Saludos.
Luis

----------


## MagDani

Hola a Todos, este fin de semana sin falta voy ha hacer el ingreso, ya tengo el visto bueno jeje,
Estoy super ilusionado.
Podríais ir diciendo por aquí en este hilo quienes del foro os habéis inscrito, y así poder quedar en Almussafes, para mi es mi primera vez... y voy solito.

Daniel

----------


## luis la font

Carioca que es el responsable de la feria mágica y de la magia nocturna, está colgando en el FACEBOOK datos sobre restaurantes en Almussafes con menús teléfonos para reservas etc.
Además de información sobre el encuentro.
Solo hay que buscar en Facebook la  Asociación Valenciana de Ilusionismo.
Saludos y nos vemos en Almussafes.
Luis la Font
www.mimagia.com

----------


## MagDani

Ya he pagado me he registrado.

----------


## Garo

Wawawaaa! mi primer congreso y que pinta tiene  :001 302:  ya comentaremos que tal a los q n pueden ir ,solo con el objetivo de darles celos  :001 302:

----------


## S. Alexander

No me hagáis mucho caso, pero me parece que hay un error en el 2º premio.

*Segundo premio..400 €* Talón Canjeable de 250 euros en artículos de la tienda La Varita Magica.com y 200 en metálico aportados por el A.V.I* 
*
¿No debería ser así?:

*Segundo premio..400 €* Talón Canjeable de *200* euros en artículos de la tienda La Varita Magica.com y 200 en metálico aportados por el A.V.I* 
*

----------


## MagDani

[QUOTE=Khilak;259927]Hey gente, una vez hecho el ingreso, te mandan un mail de confirmación o algo?

Khilak, a mi me ha llegado en la bandeja de spam, mira a ver si tienes el mensaje de confirmación clasificado como spam.

En cuanto a los premios no me había fijado pero como tampoco me presento a concurso. pero claro es mas lógico y matemático lo que dice Alexander

----------


## luis la font

Si señor, está mal puesto pero como los 250 del talón canjeable lo pone la varita mágica lo dejamos así, por lo tanto el segundo premio es de 450 euros. 250 talón y 200 en metálico.
Ahora Rochester me pondrá a parir pero como el error del texto ha sido suyo que aguante.
Luis

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Es probable que vaya a Almussafes, a ver quien más de aquí se apunta.

----------


## luis la font

Para los rezagados diré que dentro de unos días tendremos que poner el cartel de completo, pues el aforo del teatro es el que es y la cosa está a tope.
Luis
www.mimagia.com

----------


## frankymagico

Hola a todos los que por primera vez asistís a un Congreso... Deciros que mi experiencia desde hace muchos años participando en este Congreso es que es unos de los que mejor ambiente de magia hay por las noches. Al ser la ciudad pequeña y pocos sitios donde juntarnos, es todo muy familiar. Se hacen bastantes amistades y yo he conocido mucha gente. Nosotros vamos un  grupo de 5 personas del Círculo mágico de Córdoba y nos encantará compartir nuestras magias con vosotros... no os sintáis solos que veréis como enseguida tenéis gente con la que compartir tiempo. Nos vemos allí. Paco (Franky). Enhorabuena a los organizadores por seguir haciendo este evento años tras año!!!

----------


## ignoto

Al final me lo he podido arreglar y yo también estaré por aquellos lares.

Si veis que estoy "levantando" alguna cartera, no me saludéis hasta que despiste a la policía.

----------


## luis la font

FRANKY, no sabes como me alegra que hables así del encuentro, es la mejor medicina para el dolor de cabeza que llevo durante los meses de preparativos.
Y por mi madre que os sentáis juntos y seguramente os pongo al lado una prima mía solterona que esta muy bien y tiene trabajo fijo.
Luis la Font

----------


## Magnano

> os pongo al lado una prima mía solterona que esta muy bien y tiene trabajo fijo.


Jajajajajaj, ¡¡eso si que es publicidad!!

----------


## Zurraspas

Buenas a todos, este año voy a Almussafes con unos amigos de Córdoba, pero yo parto desde Madrid, alguno vá para Valencia en el tren? o tiene que coger el autobus de Valencia a Almussafes? si a alguien le interesa he visto los horarios de los buses para Almussafes aquí os dejo la web.

http://www.bunyol.com/linea.aspx?idLineaRegular=29

Un saludo

----------


## MagDani

> Hola a todos los que por primera vez asistís a un Congreso... Deciros que mi experiencia desde hace muchos años participando en este Congreso es que es unos de los que mejor ambiente de magia hay por las noches. Al ser la ciudad pequeña y pocos sitios donde juntarnos, es todo muy familiar. Se hacen bastantes amistades y yo he conocido mucha gente. Nosotros vamos un  grupo de 5 personas del Círculo mágico de Córdoba y nos encantará compartir nuestras magias con vosotros... no os sintáis solos que veréis como enseguida tenéis gente con la que compartir tiempo. Nos vemos allí. Paco (Franky). Enhorabuena a los organizadores por seguir haciendo este evento años tras año!!!


Muchas gracias frankymagico, 
Me doy por aludido y me apunto a compartir con vuestro grupo,
Para mi es mi primera experiencia y aunque soy de Valencia (alrededores) no conozco a nadie del mundillo mágico y voy solo.

Un abrazo.

Daniel

----------


## Jeff

A los interesados, mis notas de conferencias sobre la hipnosis teatral, estarán en venta en la feria mágica de Almussafes. Gracias a la valiosa colaboración de Luis Lafont y todo el equipo de este gran festival.

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## MAG TAURÖ

> Para los rezagados diré que dentro de unos días tendremos que poner el cartel de completo, pues el aforo del teatro es el que es y la cosa está a tope.
> Luis
> www.mimagia.com


Hola Luis enorabuena por vuestro trabajo, me parece a priori sera una gran fiesta de la magia, estoy a tiempo todavia de acreditarme, bueno espero que si un saludo y mucha fuerza.

----------


## Moñiño

> Muchas gracias frankymagico, 
> Me doy por aludido y me apunto a compartir con vuestro grupo,
> Para mi es mi primera experiencia y aunque soy de Valencia (alrededores) no conozco a nadie del mundillo mágico y voy solo.
> 
> Un abrazo.
> 
> Daniel


Yo este año no creo que pueda estar en todo el congreso, pero casi seguro que el domingo alli  a dar una vuelta, ver lo del parque y lo que se tercie (Y sobre todo a ver si veo a mi compadre Ati que actuara alli un año mas) estare. Pegame un toque y hablamos majo. Ya te mandare un mail y te confirmo. A mas, no te preocupes, que yo en mi primera vez fui solo, pero desde luego que me senti muy acompañado. 


PD: Hare por estar el sabado, pero no se a que hora llegare.

----------


## MagDani

Gracias Magic Molón,
He recibido apoyo publico y privado por parte de varios miembros del foro.

Gracias a todos, estoy deseando que llegue el día.

PD. Como no me conoceis en persona, tan solo decir que aunque en mi perfil pone que tengo 39 tan solo tengo 38, no os penseis que soy tan viejo. 
Vamos un chaval  :001 302:

----------


## pujoman

siento ser pesao...pero...


quien quiere compartir coche desde barcelona(y cercanias) hasta Almussafes??

lo digo porque hay que espabilarse!! y si no hay coches, no quiero que el tren me valga una fortuna!

saludos!!

----------


## MagDani

Hola, 
¿alguien me puede decir a donde debo acudir una vez llegue a Almussafes?

Gracias

----------


## ignoto

A la casa de cultura.

----------


## MagDani

Gracias Ignoto,

----------


## Osk

Nos vemos esta tarde!!!!

----------


## M.David

Pregunta para los que han tenido la suerte de estar allí:¿Qué tal ha estado todo?
Se agradecería un breve resumen de vuestro fin de semana :D
Lo dejo caer a ver si alguien se anima...jeje

----------


## ignoto

> Pregunta para los que han tenido la suerte de estar allí:¿Qué tal ha estado todo?
> Se agradecería un breve resumen de vuestro fin de semana :D
> Lo dejo caer a ver si alguien se anima...jeje


Estuvo bien.

----------


## MagDani

Buenas,
Yo no podía resumir en breve, es mi primer congreso y para mi ha sido todo FANTÁSTICO, el ambiente, el espectáculo, he conocido a mucha gente, el compañerismo, la feria....
He disfrutado lo que no está en los escritos.

No puedo comparar con otros, ni con nada, solo sé que voy a repetir siempre que pueda.

Daniel

----------


## Jeff

Pues como es costumbre mía, aquí el resumen desde mi perspectiva del festival de magia que se celebro en Almussafes en su décimo octava celebración.

  De resumirlo en una sola palabra, sin duda alguna seria un largo: Wooooohhhaaaaa!!!

  Ante todo, dar las gracias a la AVI, por permitirnos ser parte de este evento. El trato ha sido ejemplar y digno de un evento de esta magnitud: más de 25 artistas actuando en Almussafes durante 3 dias. También quiero expresar mi entera gratitud a Luis Lafont, por la confianza depositado en Jeff & Shanti. Esperemos haber sido a la altura de sus expectativas.

  El viaje:
  Actuamos en toda España y solemos hacer muchos, muchos kilómetros. Esta vez el viaje desde Salou, más bien corto, dos horitas, ¿Qué más se puede pedir!, peor lo tuvieron Vituco y Abraham que vinieron desde el tope norte de España, pero creo que merecía la pena!

  El hotel donde estábamos alojado, el Bartos (4 estrellas oficiales, 5 en atención), fueron excelentes con nosotros. Tanto el staff como el mismísimo director, se portaron con nosotros de forma profesional y sumamente cortes, kabukis para ellos (como diría mi amigo Kiko del show).

  Almussafes se recorre en coche en 5 minutos, pero se tarda mucho más en recorrer sus bares, restaurantes, chiringuitos y demás. Que desliz ir por ahí  y por allá, de chiringuitos en chiringuitos a compartir con otros magos.

  El descubrir a nuestros colegas virtuales y verles la cara es una ardua tarea para reconocerles. Culpa tienen los varios nick name y avatares que deambulan en estos chiringuitos, el pabellón deportivo y en el teatro. Pero si he podido dar con algunos: Luis Lafont, Puk, Carlos Hampton, Vituco, Jessica, Sandra, Pujo, Oliver y un muy, muy largo etc. 

  Los reencuentros de compañeros en festivales, tambien son muy agradables: Juandi, Pope, Angel, Leyre, Morrison, Murphy, Collette, “Edurdo” Galeano, Dexter, Abraham & Sophie, Adrian, Serdna, Juan Manuel, Logan, Aldo y Rachel, Rochester, Woody Aragon, Dani Daortiz, Jarry, Rochy, Raul Blake y Carlos, Montse y Carlas de magicus, Perete, Noelia y un muy, muy (aun más extenso) etc.

  También conocí a Monty el cual me pareció un tío muy majo, al igual que al mago de honor Magic Andreu. Este ultimo en la feria, siempre haciendo de las suyas con la cabeza que se desploma, entre mucho otros numeritos. Disfrute conocer y charlar largo y tentido o en breves, pero frecuentes encuentros con Peter Marvey, Victor Cerro y Patri Zenner, Ati, los chicos de maghicuss y los de magiqueando, Toni Cors entre muchos, muchos otros (es que ahí había muchos, muchos magos je je je je)

  Tantas caras, colegas, amigos, socios, compañeros, ex-alumnos del taller de hipnosis, asistentes a mis conferencias… los cuales me encanto volver a encontrar. ¡Que bien me lo pase en Almussafes!

  La gala inicial de grandes ilusiones, donde me toco el honor de poder participar, se inicio con Morrison de presentador. ¿Qué les puedo contar de este gran mago y amigo que no se sepa ya? A si, se le extravío la agenda y llego tarde. ¡Como nos hemos descoj… por ello! Me lo paso pipa con el en Salou, como en Almussafes. Lo único malo es que no trajo a su esposa Montse, la cual Shanti y yo tenemos mucho cariño y extrañamos muchisimo. 

  Todo empezó con Abraham y Sophie, Jaula aparición de Sophie, minicubo, capsula de predicción, compressed. Una performances bien llevada y con ritmo. De segundo Vituco con Jessica y Sandra, ellas encantadoras (son mas guapas que el  ¡¡juas juas juas!!). Asistant revenge, Caja de desaparición/aparición con unos tubos de leds muy bien fabricados (me encantaron), disculpa Vituco, no me recuerdo como se llama la ilusión! Finalizando con la interlude. Bailes, luces y un ritmo frenético muy bien llevado, por este grupo de magos que vinieron a publicitar además, el nacional. De ultimo, Shanti y yo, zigzag, oregami y cabina espiritista. Que otros opinen que yo no soy quien para hacerlo sobre mi mismo. Eso si, mil disculpa al voluntario de la cabina espiritista por las descargas eléctricas (culpa de Rochester el cual me la fabrico, pero como mola la silla esta!!!). Gracias a él por amarrarme tan duro, le dio más veracidad a la ilusión, al igual que unas marcas rojas como si fueran pulseras  :Wink1: .

  El ambiente en el backstage ha sido tan bueno y amplio, que siguió los demás días, acompañado de comida y bebidas, como solo se vive en Almusafes. ¡Que buen rollo con mis compañeros, que agradable trabajar con vosotros!

  Me perdí todas las conferencias, los retos de Victor Cerro, los concursos de street magic, así que dejo a otros que lo cuenten (culpa de estar trabajando hasta tarde en los chiringuitos de fiesta con Vituco, Abraham, Dexter y demás coleguillas… la peña… Ya saben!!)

  El concurso internacional de magia total ha sido reñido. Gano Raúl Black con su número de grandes ilusiones que pronto veremos aquí cerquita de mi casa. Un ritmo trepidante de principio a fin. Kabukis para el. El segundo lugar Toni Cors, con una fantástica actuación con una suntuosa manipulación, más kabukis para el. El tercer lugar me lo perdí, ya que tuve que salir pitando y no pude ver la actuación, mil perdón por ello, pero los aplausos se hicieron eco hasta fuera del teatro. Se presentaron mas compañeros y colegas, unos corrieron con elementos adversos, ajeno a su voluntad, mi apoyo incondicional con ello. Otros fueron traicionados por los nervios, por la inclinación del escenario, factores imprevistos o por números que aunque muy buenos, difícilmente podían competir contra los ganadores, siendo estos “factores imprevistos” muy buenos a la hora de coger tablas, para prevenir que en próximo concursos no vuelvan a suceder

  La famosa paella de Almussafes, simplemente deliciosa. No hay quejas ni sugerencias de mi parte: cuando algo va  bien, ¡esta bien y que no se diga nada más! Tanto el sabor. Como el servicio en ella ha sido esplendido. El tiempo acompaño durante todo el evento, haciendo la estadía en Almussafes muy placentera y agradable, pudiendo palpar la agradable atmosfera mágica que ahí reinaba.

  .

  La gala internacional ha sido muy bien llevada. Personalmente encontré flojo el inicio con Marcius, aunque a muchos otros les encanto. Peter Marvey excelente, nos deleito con su manipulación y grandes ilusiones en dos grandiosas apariciones, aunque a algunos no les gusta el o su estilo, dio lo que siempre da: una alta profesionalidad y dinamismo que le caracteriza. Digan lo que digan, es un gran mago e ilusionista. Una decisión acertada incluirlo en este festival, Kabukis para el y a Luis Lafont por traerlo. 

  Patri Zenner con un acto salido de un cuento de hadas, muy original con una puesta en escena muy lograda. Guille con su clásico humor y simpatía, nos hizo reír a todos, recalcar su número donde viste a un voluntario con una chaqueta/traje de mago y este pone sus manos. Un número que encontré flojo en otros magos que he visto y llevado a muy buen vuelo por Guille, Kabukis… ya saben!. El duo Kibalion nos lleno de colores el escenario. Profesionales a tope. Lo disfrute como un niño, tanto que me pareció corto. El quick change llevado hasta sus mas altos niveles, donde tanto ella como el, se cambian de ropa varias veces, y no la chica algunos cambios y una sola vez el chico, como se suele ver. ¡Me encanto! Esta pareja haría las delicias del corte inglés. 

  El presentador, Goyito, no estuvo mal, aunque no me gusta que un cómico recurra tantas veces a tema de política para hacer reír. Soy apolítico y pienso que se puede entretener sin tener que nombrar a los ineptos que nos gobiernan.

  No he asistido a los eventos de la calle, salvo pasando de un bar al hotel o saliendo del teatro. Pude ver a Murphy, brillante tanto en su apariencia como en su magia. A Jula que andaba por allí con uno de sus muñecos que deleito a mi hija. A algunos concursantes de pasacalles, los cuales me perdonaran la memoria por no nombrarlos.

  Tampoco asistí a la cena espectáculo con Murphy y Rochester, discúlpenme por ello, es que hay tan buen rollo en los restaurantes y bares de Almussafes… ya saben… la peña y el ambientillo que solo se ve y disfruta en esta ciudad, y queríamos aprovecharlo al máximo! Pero los ecos del evento fueron sonados.

  Gracias a la AVI por estos esplendidos 3 días vividos. Gracias por permitirme actuar en este gran festival internacional. Hemos, Shanti, Michelle y yo, vivido cada segundos de este festival muy intensamente, llevándonos un muy grato recuerdo de él y de muchos amigos y compañeros.

  Lo único malo es que solo dura 3 días.

  Que bien nos lo hemos pasados, ¡WOOOOHHAAAAAA!


  ¡Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## larap

A ver si Alguien se anima y hace una crónica más detallada para los que no pudimos ir.

UN SALUDO.

----------


## FLINT

Hola

¿ hay alguien que pueda comentar algo acerca del concurso de Almussafes?, creo que hubo de todo grandes ilusiones,manipulacion,mentalismo ventriloquia...

a ver que podeis comentar de los numeros que tal estuvieron.


Saludos

----------


## Moñiño

Sere breve, que no tengo tiempo.
A mi me gusto mas Toni Cors, pero claro, las grandes ilusiones son las grandes ilusiones. Aun asi el sugus de primer premio es para Toni.
Jula con su muñeco y su numero de ventriloquia estuvo tambien muy bien y refresco un poco de tanta magia, al salir en mitad del concurso. Ah, y solo por lo que animo a los niños en el concurso de pasarela con el otro muñeco, le vamos a dar otro sugus.
No me gustaron nada los Magikeando. Idea original pero poco trabajada. No tuvieron en cuenta muchos detalles, siendo los peores los angulos, y que alguno de sus miembros mostro bastente que si contabamos bien "Tenian mas de dos manos" en la parte de las telas.
Gaelano y Collete tampoco me gustaron mucho. Y no lo digo por que el fallo con las luces (no se si de un tecnico, de una foto con flash o de que) que dejo al descubierto la flotacion desempaño mucho su actuacion. La parte de mentalismo muy evidente.

Del parque vi poco. Se me quedo grabado en la mente un tal Mario. Me encanto su manejo de las cartas. No me fui de su zona hasta que acabo.
Se hizo la rutina que tenia ensayada antes de que llegara el jurado y como habia roto cartas, las habia tirado y tal, pidio una baraja prestada y adelante, seguimos alucinando, con la improvisacion que tuvo que hacer. 
Dalvi tambien me gusto. Bueno, el año anterior tambien. Se nota que ha estado dandole al Pick pokect. Quizas se repitio mucho con el robo de relojs y por eso no paso del tercer puesto.
A Pau, el ganador no le vi.
Ah, vi al joven Samuel pons. Un sugus por su juventud y su manera de enfrentarse al publico.
Creo que le vino un poco grande y las pausas para pensar que juego hacia y a quien le perdieron un poco, pero un aplauso.

Y mañana mas.
Salutres.

Salutres.

----------

